# The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks



## m-p{3} (Mar 25, 2009)

Source: http://kotaku.com/5183222/nintendos-satoru...-liveblog-party

*10:09* McWhertor:  "This new DS title is tentatively named The Legend of Zelda; Spirit Tracks. It will be available this year."


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah Nintendo they said its looks like phantom hourglass great cant wait for this game


----------



## hova1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hope it's not DSi exclusive.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 25, 2009)

You bet me to it! Just about to post it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I was expecting a Wii Zelda game.. but that'll do.. expecting pictures of it. 

Link on a train sounds weird though.. but, I guess so did the boat 6 years ago


----------



## granville (Mar 25, 2009)

First images:


----------



## Majroa (Mar 25, 2009)

Why! Why is this game's failrate is so high.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, Gawd. I hope that just the graphics are what's similar to Phantom Hourglass...


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm hyped, I don't mind this being SIMILAR to Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Spikey (Mar 25, 2009)

So, Hero of Time, now that you're done saving the world you need a Job. Well, we have an opening for Railroad Engineer and Monster Exterminator so... I dub you Sir Railroad Engineer and Official Monster Exterminator of Hyrule.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ugh, WHY can't the Zelda games go back to realistic graphics like Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, and Twilight Princess? These cel-shaded, cartoony graphics are horrible.

On the other hand... woot! A new Zelda game! Gonna be getting this one too.


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 25, 2009)

I liked PH, and it's Zelda, so it won't fail.


----------



## Yuan (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't particularly like TP's graphics. It just didn't have the Zelda feel to it :/ . And like with all Zelda games, I'll definitely be getting this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## skawo96 (Mar 25, 2009)

Better quality than the above one


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 25, 2009)

I just hope it has the option to use the d-pad and buttons....I aint with the whole "full motion" with the stylus controls.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 25, 2009)

Trains? whooptie do? but still ZELDA-NESS


----------



## c0pE89 (Mar 25, 2009)

bring the d-pad back and some dsi stuff in there.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> I'm hyped, I don't mind this being SIMILAR to Phantom Hourglass.


Same here, as long as they don't include one dungeon that you've got to visit over and over again. However, I'll sure as hell buy it anyway.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 25, 2009)

wow this looks great


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> bring the d-pad back


agreed
but i guess the stylus is OK
also is the leaf blowing thing the only new item???


----------



## Wekker (Mar 25, 2009)

was quite tired of Final Fantasy type games
glad to see a new zelda is coming to ds


----------



## clonesniper666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! After seeing the screens, I have to say this looks to be apromising game and I am also hoping it is not dsi exclusive. (Though it probably will not be.)


----------



## soulfire (Mar 25, 2009)

looks good for a ds game.
i wish there where more like these games and less imagine games


----------



## Jiggah (Mar 25, 2009)

It might be okay, I did enjoy PH minus the stupid repeated dungeon.  This looks exactly and I mean exactly like PH, sub boat with train.  I'm hoping they change the name, it is just so uninspired.


----------



## da_head (Mar 25, 2009)

lmao a train..
but woot! new zelda! hope its not a dsi exclusive :S


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont think this game will be that great >__>

But it's a Zelda game sooo... it'll be good at the same time


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 25, 2009)

TOOOT!TOOOOOOOT! ALL ABOARD!

looks nice, looking forward to it


----------



## mousan (Mar 25, 2009)

everytime we have great zelda games


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 25, 2009)

That train concept seems...stupid.


----------



## MacGnG (Mar 25, 2009)

sweet new zelda!


----------



## Normalboyninja (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks very similar to to Phantom Hourglass. They should make a new Zelda for Wii...


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 26, 2009)

This is pretty much a clone of Phantom Hourglass.  But hopefully they won't force us to use the touch screen this time.


----------



## imz (Mar 26, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This is pretty much a clone of Phantom Hourglass.  But hopefully they won't force us to use the touch screen this time.



hey, if it ain't broke why fix it?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2009)

Nintendo Press Release said:
			
		

> The new The Legend of Zelda™: Spirit Tracks game that Iwata announced will utilize the intuitive touch control of Phantom Hourglass in an all new adventure that will please longtime Zelda™ fans while keeping the game accessible to all DS owners. The concept behind this Zelda game includes utilizing a steam locomotive to travel around the world, switching Phantom and Link to explore the dungeons, and solving puzzles using new items.



As the press release confirms the touch controls will be in while there is no mentioning of another control scheme (and personally I doubt they'll add one since the touch controls just worked fine). For all of you being scared about this game being DSi exclusive it also explains that it will keep "the game accessible to all DS owners".

Source


----------



## highanimalhouse (Mar 26, 2009)

When I saw the trailer, the first thing I thought of was Wild Arms. But with action RPG elements.


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 26, 2009)

Yay! First a boat, now a train!
What's next... Link Fly's an airplane!


Damn now I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Depravo (Mar 26, 2009)

A bloody choo-choo train? I ask ya...


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 26, 2009)

Where's my Wind Waker 2 on Wii?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 26, 2009)

GBAtemp edit fail... real post down there


----------



## Phil :: CSF (Mar 26, 2009)

_*Boy, that sure looks like some Phantom Hourglass right there.*_


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 26, 2009)

wtf, that is some lame ass shit


they just killed the Zelda series! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DIRTIE IS HERE!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Mar 26, 2009)

^ 100% agree.

i hated phantom hourglass and this looks even worse.

the zelda started dying with windwaker. not to say windwaker was bad...it just started going downhill from there.

after watching the trailer for this...i had to counterbalance the garbage factor of this with some link's awakening


----------



## El-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2009)

When I saw the title I thought "Sweet, they are making a Zelda kart racer!" But I guess not.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 26, 2009)

Rabbi Nevins said:
			
		

> ^ 100% agree.
> 
> i hated phantom hourglass and this looks even worse.
> 
> ...


Link's Awakening DX is easily my second favorite Zelda game, with Ocarina of Time being my most favorite.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 26, 2009)

better have regular controls  >_>
no touch only crap


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 26, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> better have regular controls  >_>
> no touch only crap


uhhh... Ill let you find out yourself...


----------



## unz (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh fantastic. Another forum thread full of precious little petals whining on about touch screen controls.
Why is it that when it comes to using the DS touch screen, you people turn into a bunch of moaning nancy-boys?

Phantom Hourglass is *the* game title that made me go out and buy a DS Lite. The touch screen controls were _fine_, and I played through the entire game several times, without any problems.

If there is one minor flaw in PH's control method: it would be doing the somersault dodge. Even with practice, I could only get it to work every 2 out of 3 attempts. So what? Its a minor flaw, and certainly _not_ a game stopping annoyance. I hardly used that move anyway. Not a big deal.

It's not like the game is difficult or anything. What's really the problem here?
Is it because you're afraid of change?
Or is it because you're too cheap to buy a screen protector so your touchscreen doesn't get all scratched up by *actual use*?

Seriously, the DS is a touchscreen device. What's so horrible about using the touchscreen to play a game on that device?


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 26, 2009)

PH did have amazing touchscreen controls, I'll give it that. I, too, didn't like the somersault dodge. However, I found another annoyance - drawing the hourglass to stop time. I was scribbling figure-eights for a long time until one finally registered and I was able to take down the final boss. If they don't have that in ST, we'll be fine.


----------



## strata8 (Mar 26, 2009)

Why does everyone complain about touch-only controls? Just because the Dpad is there? Hell, the iPod Touch doesn't even have buttons, and I don't hear too many people complaining about 'stupid gimmicks'.


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 26, 2009)

I just seen the trailer, and I think I'll pass on this one.......Nintendo's into remaking games, why the hell wouldn't they just remake Link's Awakening, with preferably, Ocarina of Time graphics...at the very least...


----------



## Domination (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow. Just wow.This game looks amazing.
First we had Link on a boat on the high seas now we have Link on a train( I love trains ). I think the Link in conductor uniform is cute


----------



## Social0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> I just seen the trailer, and I think I'll pass on this one.......Nintendo's into remaking games, why the hell wouldn't they just remake Link's Awakening, with preferably, Ocarina of Time graphics...at the very least...




Are you serious? You are begging for another remake? I don't get it. They are giving you a brand new Zelda and you're asking for a 3D remake of a 2D classic.


----------



## ConJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Fair play. Looks great. Cant wait to play it.


----------



## ShadowScythe (Mar 26, 2009)

This looks nice. I'm still waiting for an Ocarina of Time remake for the Wii. We definately need that one.
I bet that the next game will have flying in it. I mean....Sea, Land and Sky! (Or was there already something like that? [maybe a theme?] I haven't played Wind Waker.)


----------



## MicShadow (Mar 26, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks this looks like a dud? But I wont judge it until it comes out.


----------



## Draganta (Mar 26, 2009)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Nottulys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 another remake? i don´t remember there was a remake of a zelda game.


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol those trians in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait


----------



## megabug7 (Mar 26, 2009)

If a Zelda game should be remade it should be Zelda II - The Adventures of Link. 
Imagine the bosses transformed into 3D. I hope at one stage they will consider it. 

As for Spirit Tracks - Excellent news - can't wait.


----------



## unz (Mar 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for an Ocarina of Time remake for the Wii. *We definately need that one*.


Wait, what? Did I really just read that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You *need* remakes? Okay NO, that is exactly what we DO NOT need. The very idea is completely ridiculous.

Old consoles already play old games perfectly. Go and buy an N64 from your local second hand shop. They're dirt cheap now. Combined with a copy of OoT, the whole deal will probably cost you less than the price of a new Wii game.

Too many old games are getting rehashed for new systems, just because people don't hang onto the older hardware.
Game publishers are lazy enough already, releasing "Classic games" and shovelware. Demanding _more_ old games will only encourage those damn publishers to get _even worse_.

It's time for re-released games for current gen systems to die.

New content or GTFO. I don't want to still be playing Donkey Kong Classic on Nintendo's latest console when I'm 85 years old, dammit.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 26, 2009)

Umm...  Looks really boring with no new aspects.  Nty.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hopefully this won't be as bad as it looks


----------



## --JoCa-- (Mar 26, 2009)

Come ON! Classics are classics... There's nothing most rewarding than setting up my old SNES just to play ALTTP... I have Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Zelda 1, Zelda 2, Masters Quest on GC... I don't think I need nothing more... Just a multiplayer zelda, like Four Sword Adventures for GC (Wii  DS could be great. Just like Echoes of Time).


Oh, new titles are always welcome. They could turn out to be great (four swords) or lame (oracles). But hey, it's 50 50, right?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 26, 2009)

--JoCa-- said:
			
		

> They could turn out to be *great (four swords)* or *lame (oracles)*. But hey, it's 50 50, right?


I hope thats a mistake and you got the games mixed up ...


----------



## --JoCa-- (Mar 26, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> --JoCa-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No! I have SO MUCH FUN playing Zelda Four Swords with my brother! Hahahahahaha

But the oracles were lame...


----------



## Tozarian (Mar 26, 2009)

The graphics look nice! Depending on how good this is, I actually might not pirate it!


----------



## wanderone (Mar 26, 2009)

Rabbi Nevins said:
			
		

> ^ 100% agree.
> 
> i hated phantom hourglass and this looks even worse.
> 
> ...



No, they haven't killed it yet.  PHG was just the first stab, SW looks to be the second stab. :-P

Seriously, I **HATED** PHG.  It played more like a puzzle game than an adventure game (Which is what it should be to remain faithful to the series).  But it sold well I guess (@#[email protected] newbie gamers! ;o) j/k). And now it looks like they've cookie-cuttered it and instead of riding a boat through the ocean we'll be riding a train through the wilderness (Mechanical vehicles don't belong in a sylvan fantasy adventure game IMO...kinda completely ruins the feel of any Zelda I can imagine).  The 3D cutscenes (And overland travel) look horrible.  This series really needs to be taken back to 2D. 

I guess this is how Zelda is going to be now and all us old gamers (Us fuddly-duddlies) will just have to deal with it and move on.  This pretty much stabs the heart (or the stomach...nothing like a painful death by gutbleed) of the Zelda franchise for me anyways. Oh well...one more reason to dislike the DS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where the heck is Miyamoto when you need him?  Did he sign off on this crap? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Slightly off-topic: I wish they'd bring out a new Metroid Prime for the DS.  Even though the 3D gameplay didn't beat the 2D gameplay of the older games, at least it built upon the Metroid mythos/franchise rather than tear it down.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 26, 2009)

--JoCa-- said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now I know your not a real zelda fan

both orcales games were pretty much the best 2d zelda games released (not counting link to the past)
not only that they were 2 completely different adventures and not a reskin like pokemon, but also were released at the exact same time and could be intertwined with each other after you finished one game to get the true and final boss of both games


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 26, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> now I know your not a real zelda fan
> 
> both orcales games were pretty much the best 2d zelda games released (not counting link to the past)
> not only that they were 2 completely different adventures and not a reskin like pokemon, but also were released at the exact same time and could be intertwined with each other after you finished one game to get the true and final boss of both games


Unfortunately, I must disagree with you Joe. As I have said before, I believe that Link's Awakening DX is more fun than the Oracles games in my opinion. I mean, sure the Oracles games can be entwined, but something about Link's Awakening DX just makes it so fun. I can't quite put my finger on it though.... Don't get me wrong, the Oracles games were very, very fun, but like I said, I think LADX was just a little better.


----------



## Fakie! (Mar 26, 2009)

Meh... I didin't really like PH so I don't think this game is for me. Nintendo should have made a traditional 3D Zelda game for the DS. I'd take one of those over PH any day.

I agree that PH felt more like a puzzle game than an adventure game.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 26, 2009)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> Yeah Nintendo they said its looks like phantom hourglass great cant wait for this game


"Yeah", "great"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Phantom Hourglass's ridiculously blocky graphics weren't pretty, even Alundra 2 on the PSX looks way better (as well as pretty much _any_ of the 3D RPGs for the DS. ) 
I can't believe Nintendo is making another game based on the exact same half-assed engine Phantom Hourglass had, with virtually no changes...It literally looks JUST like Phantom Hourglass. Yay for monotony?
I really don't see what there's to praise, except for the fact that it's another game with the word "Zelda" in its title. Spirit Tracks is pretty much the absolute minimum of what Nintendo could've come up with as a successor of Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 26, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They already have Phantom Hourglass engine ready.. why would they start over again!?

Majora's Mask was simply Ocarina of Time with a new mask gimmick and it was a great game, same to the Oracle games. In fact, that's the vibe I'm getting from this: a more alternative Zelda, like Majora's Mask was.

You're being a little too exigent here, Phantom Hourglass is by far one of the prettiest 3D games on the DS to me.. it pushes the hardware in every possible way. The characters sure look blocky when zoomed, but they are fine during most of the gameplay when the camera is farther. A 2D game would look prettier, sure, but 3D opens up a lot of possibilities to make gameplay more interesting.


----------



## airpirate545 (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope Nintendo doesnt make this DSi exclusive to promote the DSi


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 27, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> --JoCa-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the fuck can someone even COMPARE Four Swords to the Oracles?

I'm a hardcore Zelda fan. My username since 2rd grade has been the same Zelda inspired name. Oracles are my favorite Zelda games.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got stuck in on one of the dungeons in LADX, lol
I never finished it, I should go back

but yea LADX was a very great game
but four swords wasnt on the other hand was not...


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 27, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four Swords was alright if you played with 3 or 4 people. Playing with only two people, though, it sucked.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 27, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the last sentence, I couldn't disagree more.
If you've read my post this far, you've probably figured out that I wasn't talking about the characters at all when I said the game looked blocky. Seriously, didn't you notice the blocky structure of EVERY surrounding in the game?
And how is this game pushing the DS hardware, exactly? First of all, the polycount is just ridiculously low in many parts of the game, thanks to its blocky structure. Secondly, almost the whole game is limited to one fixed camera angle that won't ever allow you to see what's in the distance, again reducing the number of polys rendered when compared to "full" 3D games like Super Mario 64DS or Metroid Prime Hunters. Having a fixed camera in a game would normally allow a dev to create some _crazily_ detailed environments, but apparently Nintendo wasn't willing to take that chance. Twice. There's also nothing else impressive going on on the screen that'd make me say "Oh wow, impressive use of the DS's capabilities!". None of that changes when you're riding your boat, since it's mostly just water, maybe with one halfway decently rendered isle and an enemy or two in the background.
The game looks like ass and it's beyond my understanding how anyone could believe those graphics actually push the DS's hardware much, let alone "in every possible way". Like I said, the only thing worth mentioning is the cel-shading, and it's not like that alone drains every bit of power out of the hardware. There's also some points where there's 3D graphics on both screens, which may be impressive from a technical point of view, but doesn't make the game itself look any better.


----------



## lilaznkid (Mar 27, 2009)

You have to wonder if the blocky environments and level design as well as the repetitive textures in Phantom Hourglass were the best they could do with a 1 gigabit card.  Will Spirit Tracks be on a 2 gigabit card?

Anyways, I'm not too concerned about the graphics of Spirit Tracks but rather interested in what they plan to do with the train concept.  It looks pretty fun in the trailer and has potential to be yet another great Zelda game.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 27, 2009)

i think it will pretty much be the same except tht they will remove the concept of the PH and maybe sailing will be exchanged with something else... still i am looking forward to this
BUT... I haven't finished part 1 since by backup save got formatted off the computer and my niece overwrote my save with hers lol... back to square one i guess


----------



## Artia (Mar 30, 2009)

Weel, quite impressive video. Hoping this will be a masterpiece for NDS as the last zelda has been


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 30, 2009)

I wish they'd make a free-roam Zelda for the DS like Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, or Twilight Princess. This "closed-course" exploration system they have is kinda irritating. By closed-course, I mean you're restricted to only where the boat/train can take you. You can't go into caves or anything else unless you land on an island or whatever you do on ST (I would assume stop at a station).


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 4, 2009)

I hated phantom hourglass' dungeons cause they were so boring, minish caps dungeons on the other hand were really interesting.. heck in the first one your in a massive barrel that can roll.  From what ive played of ph (and like about 4 dungeons) their all just walk around a area with square rooms and do stuff.


----------



## Nds Boy (Apr 6, 2009)

i have the rom for it i will up load it but the first bit is the same an PH un till the actual game where u play.the part where u load ur game is the same as PH but the game is diffrent.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 6, 2009)

uh huh sure you do! Screenies or it never happened


----------



## anaxs (Apr 6, 2009)

i saw trailer on wii...looks pretty good.....gonna download if i could fin....any body no wen it come out...


----------



## Pendor (Apr 6, 2009)

Artia said:
			
		

> Weel, quite impressive video. Hoping this will be a masterpiece for NDS as the last zelda has been



Phantom Hourglass, a masterpiece?

Wait..what?


----------



## wii_go (Apr 8, 2009)

it's a train game like phantom hourglass was a boat game, i'm too excited... i'll take it in jap to play it at the first time it's dumped


----------



## Firedrake1 (Apr 10, 2009)

This looks like it could be decent...i never finished the first one though.


----------



## Chickendippers (Jul 29, 2009)

Nds Boy said:
			
		

> i have the rom for it i will up load it but the first bit is the same an PH un till the actual game where u play.the part where u load ur game is the same as PH but the game is diffrent.



GIVE US SOME SCREENIES OR A LINK OR YOU WILL BE BRANDED (And I mean "branded") A LIAR FOR AROUND ABOUT 95 YEARS!


----------



## Inunah (Nov 28, 2009)

Actually, this game's already on the internet! O_O I saw it, but I couldn't download it because of some messed up double spambot thing that makes you do popup ads so you can get past one spambot thing... I did all 5 and none of them got the spambot thing to go away.

Just as a warning, I probably got a virus trying to get to the rom itself. You can try to get to the rom, but I doubt it.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Nov 28, 2009)

Tried using adblock plus on that website, didn't work.... It automatically knew what I was doing and redirected me to a page telling me to deactivate it...


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

im getting it for christmas cant wait!!
ive bought every zelda title till now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not onna leave this one


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2009)

I would buy it... If I had the money. XP
But I kinda sucked at PH...


----------



## jan777 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's to wishing they took out that god damnned temple you had to come back to after every dungeon.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 28, 2009)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> Tried using adblock plus on that website, didn't work.... It automatically knew what I was doing and redirected me to a page telling me to deactivate it...


Yeah, I can't deactivate adblock plus unless I go on firefox, so that's how I got on it. It's a big ripoff. I downloaded the php source code a little bit ago as an html document to my computer and erased the code for the spambot blocker... And when i tried to see what the download link for the game was... All the link did was add an # at the end of the URL. Seriously. Bogus ripoff.

And this other site I found it at, I had to get around it by editing the source code as well. When I got the dl link, I put it in but in the rar file was one file... And it was a word doc that said "this download has been removed" or something.

Oddly, I never found a working link for the game's dl, but I found a working dl for a Spirit Tracks save. http://filetrip.net/f4769-The-Legend-of-Ze...racks-1-00.html


----------



## LAA (Dec 1, 2009)

I SO WANNA PLAY THIS GAME!!! The first one was awesome, and so does this, (Although I have to say, I hope the train doesnt ruin the feel of the game, I mean a boat with an engine was pushing it for zelda times, but a train!)
I've heard its been sold in shops already, but it still hasnt been uploaded!
Anyone have any luck finding it so far?
I've tried a few site and one of them said the link was removed, dont know if it was fake or not, still made me feel bad...
Still no luck... If the rumours about the game being sold in shops now are the true, surely the game would be uploaded by now...


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 3, 2009)

The person on the Temp right now uploading(?) the ROM file is basicly saying that the game pulled a Umihara Kawase DS on us. The Gearbox does not work on the train.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Awdofgum: "It does not display the gearbox"



Okay, well that kinda sucks. Well I guess the patch will be out tomorrow? WHAT'S THAT!? How many AP checks are there in the game? OVER NINE-THOUSAND!!!?

Nah, just kidding. But what Awdofgum said is ture. He's the one uploading it after all, I think.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry guys, but VENOM will take care of it.


----------



## Liink (Dec 3, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but VENOM will take care of it.


Oh? Has the rom been passed on to try fix the piracy issues?


----------



## R4KID (Dec 3, 2009)

He Chats The Biggest F**k In The World Because I Already Got The Game And Playing It Just Go To nitroroms Then Nintendo DS On The Left And Download The Game He Just Made Some Crappy Fake Rom To Make You Lot Get Happy.
Belive What You Want But If You Want The Game You Know What To Do And It Doesnt Even Need A Bypass To Play It He Just F'in Lies


----------



## Leo Cantus (Dec 3, 2009)

R4KID said:
			
		

> *snippy*


I think posting romsites is illegal here...
And apparently it works until you get upto the train, wherever that is.


----------



## R4KID (Dec 3, 2009)

ops.................. thats whats happening to me


----------



## steve007 (Dec 3, 2009)

well the patch work for my Aceard 2 i i got the game the same thing i cant use the pull string or the gear lol please add a link to patch it for us thank you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

steve007 said:
			
		

> well the patch work for my Aceard 2 i i got the game the same thing i cant use the pull string or the gear lol please add a link to patch it for us thank you



There is no patch yet, you'll just have to wait patiently until one is released.


----------



## Sinkin (Dec 4, 2009)

How did you found the Zelda Spirit Tracks rom? Did you guys just google on it?


----------



## h2h1z (Dec 4, 2009)

my fav rom site romulation.net has it


----------



## Prophet (Dec 4, 2009)

you can't post rom sites on gbatemp.


----------



## Alter (Dec 7, 2009)

I am unable to use the gears, either on my DSTTi. (And yes, I do own the game as I pre-ordered it.)

So how long are we looking at until we get the patch? My copy won't arrive for a while, so it's be nice if it happened soon. Are all of the flashcarts removing the gear controls?


----------



## Swatkinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, Im trying to play the game (I as well did pre-ordered it)  and the game will not work. I get to the NINTENDO start screen and freezes right there.  I see you said something about gearbox? what is that?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2009)

Swatkinz said:
			
		

> Hey, Im trying to play the game (I as well did pre-ordered it)  and the game will not work. I get to the NINTENDO start screen and freezes right there.  I see you said something about gearbox? what is that?


There is another official thread for this topic, and a fix already out for it


----------



## kironkabir (Dec 13, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Swatkinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you provide the link for the official thread, because I am kind of new to GBAtemp, and I don't know where to look.

Thanks...


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2009)

kironkabir said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the official release thread? Here you go


----------



## the DOH man (Dec 13, 2009)

Swatkinz said:
			
		

> Hey, Im trying to play the game (I as well did pre-ordered it)  and the game will not work. I get to the NINTENDO start screen and freezes right there.  I see you said something about gearbox? what is that?


thats EXACT what i had when i tried a rom from The Pirate bay it freezes when you get there


----------

